
Show HN: What to Watch Next on Streaming Services - gbourne
https://thegoodflix.com
======
gbourne
I wanted to try Firebase & Firestore (I like it a lot), so I built a web app
for a problem I have...what should I watch next on all these streaming
services (Disney+, Netflix, Hulu, HBO). Friends give me the best
recommendations, but when I sit down to watch I forget what they said and end
up browsing until I fall asleep.

theGoodflix allows you to create private groups with your friends so you can
share show recommendations, save to your watch list, and browse the most
popular shows.

[https://thegoodflix.com](https://thegoodflix.com)

Welcome feedback! Also, best use is with friends, so please invite them to
your group.

